# how to protect pigeon nest on ground



## jrzpub (Jul 2, 2005)

A pair of pigeons made a nest on the ground under a palm tree in front of my house, in Tucson, AZ. They have been out there at least 2 weeks (that's when I moved in), and the nest is completely exposed; there is not even any long grass or anything around it, just open dry dirt. I think the eggs are about to hatch or just hatched, because the female pigeon will not stir from her spot since last night; normally when I approach her she at least takes a few steps away and starts making a bit of noise. 

I asked my neighbor about this, wondering if maybe there is some kind of pigeon in AZ that normally nests on the ground and maybe b/c it's so hot here right now (highs of 110F) cats are unlikely to come in my yard anyway. His response was: "Darwin will take care of that situation." I know nothing about pigeons or whether/how to try to help them, but it breaks my heart to think that a neighborhood cat will probably attack them or eat the young. I assume I should not try to move the nest, but is there anything I can do to build a shelter around it where the pigeons can still get in but cats will be less likely to get them? 

Jane


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thia is not a good situation, you're right, the babies have only a very slim chance of survival being in a nest on the ground.
Usually pigeons make their nest high up, so I don't know what those two were thinking to nest on the ground. 
Did you see both parents fly? Maybe on eof them is not able to fly.

Anyways, what I would do is put the nest and the parent sitting on it in a cage, you can do that at night, with a flashlight shining on them, and hopefully the mom won't be able to escape.
If you can put the cage somewhere on your porch or yard but high on a table, but so the other parent can see them.
Leaving them on the ground, even in a cage makes them still vulnerable to rats and snakes.
Then of course you wil have to provide food and water for the mom until the babies are weaned.

Sorry, have no better idea, hopefully the other members can come up with something.


Reti


----------



## jrzpub (Jul 2, 2005)

Both parents fly well and look very healthy. I feel bad I didn't think to do anything earlier; I just thought oh how cute. The parents seem able to take care of themselves, but I hadn't thought of what will happen to to the babies. The cage suggestion is good; I will try to organize something.

Jane


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jane,

Thank you for your concern over this couple, let us know how it is going, and if you need any help.

Treesa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pigeons are smart.
I did it myself, put a nest with a parent in a cage, to protect them from the hawks who found out that there were pigeons on my balcony. The other parent hung around the cage which I had locked (hawks are smart too, they go into cages and pick up babies) After a few days I opened the cage and the male who was outside went into the cage and they actually learned to live in there and come and go, feed the baby..
They stayed on my balcony over two years and became pets, sort of, they had learned to trust me.
Now, that won't work with all pigeons. If the you let the parents go from a cage, they might not come back even if they have babies in there.
I had another pair who showed up later and I put the babies in a cage and the parents would not go into the cage, but they did feed the babies through the bars ot the cage, those babies were older and would come up to the parents to be fed.

Let us know how it works out.
And thank you very much for caring for those birds.

Reti


----------



## jrzpub (Jul 2, 2005)

As I said earlier, I am a total ignoramus when it comes to pigeons. I am willing to try the cage, but I just did a little internet research and I am worried b/c I will be leaving town for a month in 3 weeks. Apparently the chicks won't leave be ready to leave the nest for 40 days, so I have to figure out a solution where they can get by without me after the first 3 weeks.

Do you think if I can get the nest in a cage (I have a big wire crate for my dog that I think would work), and do as you suggest giving them food for the next 3 weeks while I am in town, if I then opened the cage and left them to fend for themselves they would have a decent chance of survival? I suppose at some point the cage would have to be opened anyway, or they won't learn to fly? I am just trying to weigh whether it's riskier to leave them alone, or to try to help them now but them leave them in 3 weeks. 

Another idea I had was to leave the nest where it is but stake wire mesh several feet high all around the nest, so the only way in or out is from above. That wouldn't prevent all predators from getting in there, but it would make it more difficult. I could also try to slide a plastic tray under the nest to protect them from snakes and such from below. What do you think of that?

The birds do not seem afraid of me or my dog (who is completely uninterested in them) any more. One reason I am afraid to try to move them is the common rumor that birds will reject their young if they are handled by humans. Is that not true of feral pigeons? If it's okay to handle them, I think I should be able to at least build up a better nesting area for them. 

Also, I can tell the eggs haven't hatched yet, but the parents have been extra still and vigilant the last 2 days. The father is sitting on them now and let me get within 6 inches of him and did not budge. Earlier the mother seemed very agitated and kept pecking underneath herself. Does that mean they are about to hatch?

Thanks for any further advice. 

Jane


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Jane,

probably the eggs are about to hatch. I can't imagine why the parents would build a nest on the ground, moving them would into a safe area will save their lives. They are lucky they made it on the ground for that long.

Pigeons won't abandon their babies if you handle them and it seems like your guys are pretty friendly.

Baby pigeons learn to fly at about 5-6 weeks of age. At a month of age they will be able to feed by themselves, maybe before you leave town we can find someone near you to care for them for a couple of weeks.

Biulding a fence around them, would protect them somewhat but I think they would still be vulnerable as long as they are on the ground, rats are pretty good in climbing and squesse themselves through the tiniest holes and so are snakes and cats could jumb over the fence.

Reti


----------



## jrzpub (Jul 2, 2005)

*ok to move the eggs?*

they still haven't hatched. should i try to move them now, or wait until they hatch (if they ever do -- it's so hot and dry here now it wouldn't surpise me if they don't)? i read somewhere that it can be dangerous to try to handle eggs right before they hatch because the shells become very thin. -- jane


----------

